# A bit of miniature machining.



## th62 (Sep 17, 2021)

Turned up a couple of these today, they're cable adjusters for my TX650 build.  8mm stainless rod, turned down to 6.36mm for the threaded end.  I cheated a little bit on the thread:  Ran a 1/4" UNF  button die for about 15mm on the lathe to get the thread straight, then transferred the piece to the vice to finish off the 40mm long thread.  Knurled the thumb pieced with my homemade scissor knurler then drilled through with a 3mm bit, followed by a 5.5mm bit for a depth of 12mm to take a cable.  Still have to make a bracket to bolt to each carb, but this'll allow very fine adjusting when syncing the carbs.  These will thread over the inner cable before the nipple is molded in place.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice work, I like your knurler too (how did you knurl the knurler?)
-Mark


----------



## th62 (Sep 17, 2021)

You can buy the wheels on ebay.


----------

